

First 3D-Printed Car Hits The Road - mcantelon
http://www.kurzweilai.net/first-3d-printed-car-hits-the-road

======
iwr
The big boys' RepRap!

But from the looks of it, the 3d printing process is for mold making rather
than the finished product itself.

